# Eura Mobil with automatic gearbox.



## DavidMarsh (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
We are looking to update our 2003 '03' registered Eura Mobil Contura 706 SB on the Mercedes 316 cdi chassis fitted with the Sprintshift gearbox. 
We've had Mercedes before and think that they are about the best base vehicle, I know we all have our opinions but there we are.
As we use our motorhome on a regular basis throughout the year we find the Eura Mobil does everything we possibly could ask of it. 
We are looking for something not more than 6.70 metres long this time, possibly something 6.0 metres depending on whats out there but and it's a big BUT, I have to have any of my cars,trucks, campers fitted with an automatic gearbox as I'm disabled in my left leg and so the nice people at DVLA put a Group 15 on my driving licence in or around 1990.
We are finding it very difficult in sourcing anything. 
We don't mind right or left hand drive but the vehicle must have air-con. As there are just the two of us we could have a fixed bed, not the french bed style as we've had that style in the last two motorhomes and really we're not too keen on them. We could also like to have an overcab double bed so I guess a four berth is what we require. 
Can anyone point us in the right direction please. We do like the double floor by the way of the Eura Mobil.....lots and lots of room for storage and in these cold times the floor is always warm.
Thank you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eura Mobil*

hello,

We had a Eura Mobil on a Mercedes 416 with Sprint****.

I would never buy a Sprintshift again after all the trouble we had. If you can find a true Auto (rare) I would be very happy to recommend any Eura Mobil built on it.

We ventured up to the Arctic circle in ours. Warm as Toast.

Have you looked at www.mobile.de ?

Good Luck with whatever you buy.

TM


----------



## DavidMarsh (Mar 15, 2010)

Now then Teemyob,
We've had two with the sprinshift and not had any bother at all. My son runs a fleet of around a hundred of the latest Merc vans with the full autobox and some of them are up to 300,000 miles without a problem, mind you I've had a few Merc cars both petrol and diesel over the years and done huge mileages in double quick time and they performed really well.
Yes, I've spent nearly six hours trawling through mobile.de this very evening.....not a lot about sadly. 
I might get on to the factory and see what they can come up with as I really don't want a Sevel base.


----------

